# Parking on NT Portstewart Strand



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Apparently there's free parking for NT members (I'm 1) on the Portstewart Strand beside Harry's Shack.

My DIL thinks it's hard surface beneath the sand. 

Does anyone know? Will it take 3.5T without sinking?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My DIL has just answered the question by sending me this pic.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Jean,

I have only ever parked a car on Portstewart strand and reluctantly at that. I don’t have anything against Portstewart in particular, but I dislike the idea of exposing my vehicles and especially an expensive A class Hymer to more salt than I have to. The thought of getting sand into brake mechanisms or any other component with moving parts or grease fills me with apprehension. Extend that to the copious amounts of sand that will inevitably find its way into the living accommodation which will be found for ages after the event.

I do believe though that in the summer months there is a tractor or similar for retrieving those unfortunates who wander off the hard packed sand. I don’t know about winter, or the costs involved.

We tend to simply cycle out or take the coastal path from the town. There is also a decent sized layby/carpark on Strand road a little past the school where we have parked and there is access nearby down onto the coastal path.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll see what the weather's like Davy - if it's wet I don't fancy walking or cycling n the sand will be damp n not whipping up into the mechanisms. Says she hopefully!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I also meant to say, and I apologise if it is ‘sucking eggs’, don’t operate your windscreen wipers after being on the beach until you have had an opportunity to rinse any sand of the windscreen in order to avoid scratching the glass.

When I park up, wether at home or traveling, for more than a day I place corks, usually champagne as they are a better shape and show off my wealth more tastefully on the Hymer, under the wiper arms to lift them off the glass to reduce the accumulation of sand and grit.

Davy


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

TeamRienza said:


> When I park up, wether at home or traveling, for more than a day I place corks, usually champagne as they are a better shape and show off my wealth more tastefully on the Hymer, under the wiper arms to lift them off the glass to reduce the accumulation of sand and grit.
> 
> Davy


Ah, so that is what they are for!!

Have seen the corks many times in Italy, thought it was to keep the rubber from sticking to the glass in the sun.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Both reasons Kabundi, and the third being to stop them freezing to the screen in winter.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

TeamRienza said:


> I also meant to say, and I apologise if it is 'sucking eggs', don't operate your windscreen wipers after being on the beach until you have had an opportunity to rinse any sand of the windscreen in order to avoid scratching the glass.
> 
> When I park up, wether at home or traveling, for more than a day I place corks, usually champagne as they are a better shape and show off my wealth more tastefully on the Hymer, under the wiper arms to lift them off the glass to reduce the accumulation of sand and grit.
> 
> Davy


Not sucking eggs Davy - thanks for that. It was aware of the use for heat and cold but not for sand.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well Davy, I DID park on the Strand beach - the beach was one of the venues for Danny Boyle's project of Pages on the Sand so there were quite a lot of cars about. 

What a moving project it was. I didn't actually see the major portrait (I think there was 1 at every venue, of a local person lost in the war) but the smaller, individual 'grave plots' gave some indication of the scale of the loss. When the bugler played the last post as the sun was going down.....

I hope we never forget. 

Anyway - the champagne corks didn't work - do you use Jeraboams or whatever the massive ones are called?! But there was no dry sand flying about so hopefully OK. I realised I park in Spain on the sand so stopped worrying about it! 

Fish n chips at Harry's Shack - yummy!! Chips done in beef dripping.... Yes, I know, but they were the best in years. 

And it was lovely to meet you in person at the MCS meet at the weekend - as I said, I'd you down in my head as short, plump and lovely. You are only the 3rd!!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I am pleased it worked out for you, and I envy you the chips fried in dripping. Haven’t had them for a million years. The corks we use are Asti Martini really, but being as what we are snobby (allegedly), Hymer owners I never let on as we say here in Belfast.

It was nice to meet you too, although we didn’t get to chat more as we had to go on Sunday morning. Perhaps if you are at the Whitehead meet we can talk more. We have ventured into the Northern coast area of Spain over the last two years and south to Leon, Burgos, pontaferrada and out to Santiago. I would love to hear more about your travels into Spain. 

I can’t say I had a particular mental picture of you, but I certainly have admired how you have gone from strength to strength with your travels since we first corresponded about spare wheel carriers for your Transit some years back.

Hope our paths cross again.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't make Whitehead unfortunately - sister coming to stay, also grandson overnight - but hopefully somewhere in the new year, now that I've cracked the ice 🙂


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Worth keeping in touch with MCS N. Ireland section. I find them to be a really friendly and inclusive bunch, and I say that as someone who only manages 3 or 4 meets in a year due to travel and, like you, other commitments.

Davy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Two pieces of 15mm pipe lagging is a cheap and light weight method of protecting your wipers in adverse weather conditions.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually, I tried the corks again today n discovered they work fine when used properly 😉 i.e. at right angles to the screen! No jeraboam (?) required.


----------

